# Does failed fertilisation count as a cycle on NHS?



## Cupcake184 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi, my friend recently underwent ivf at GRI and had failed fertilisation on the 6 eggs collected. As with the NHS in Scotland we only get 2 cycles would this count as a cycle? It has effectively been abandoned, anyone experienced this?

Thanks x


----------



## RB76 (Jul 27, 2011)

It depends on the area and their policy but I would be surprised if this counts as a completed cycle, usually there has to be an embryo transfer for a completed cycle as far as I'm aware.
However your friend needs to contact the authority that authorised her funded ivf to be sure.


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
in glasgow if you get to egg collection it counts as a cycle. It is only if it is cancelled before ec it doesn't count.
my second nhs cycle I got no fertilisation and I was told that was it- if I wanted any more treatment I would have to pay.


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

In West Yorkshire, having EC counts as a cycle here as well.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

My clinic told me starting starting stimms is classed as a cycle, even if it gets cancelled due to slow response it still counts

I had a cancelled cycle, well I say cancelled I had all my meds ready and went in for bloods/scan and they called me that day to cancel, and when I was sorting out my funding they made me clarify several times that I never injected 

Lilly x


----------



## tilly1980 (Jan 22, 2013)

We had a cycle that counted as our first try on nhs and we had failed fertilisation   We were at ninewells, thankfully second try worked a dream x


----------



## Cupcake184 (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks girls for your replies, much appreciated!

One last thing, for the girls that experienced zero fertilisation did you go on to have success whether through ivf or natural? Did you stay on the same protocol or did they change it?


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

I moved on to de, and that gave me my twins 

But I was a poor responder too


----------

